# A fun day of DIGGING



## UncleBruce (Sep 12, 2021)

I went diggin' today with the LITTLE DIRTY DIGGERS Christy Mast and Ian Thudium.  We hit a good little privy and had big fun.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 12, 2021)

Bruce, I didn't know you dug any or were you just Temporarly Retired from it? Any Beers in the find? Congrats. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 12, 2021)

More photos


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 12, 2021)

One last share.  A before and after images


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 12, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Bruce, I didn't know you dug any or were you just Temporarly Retired from it? Any Beers in the find? Congrats. LEON.


I just haven't dug as I don't like to dig alone.  No beers.  Hopefully going to continue digging.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 12, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I just haven't dug as I don't like to dig alone.  No beers.  Hopefully going to continue digging.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 12, 2021)

Well you certainly  picked the right place, beer or no beer most excellent !!!


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 12, 2021)

Try digging alone in Detroit Mexican Gang Territory (latin counts, ect) surrounded by burnt down crack houses & burnt Hot Cars. And Yes, a Dead Body once found in Alley before our Arrival. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 12, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Try digging alone in Detroit Mexican Gang Territory (latin counts, ect) surrounded by burnt down crack houses & burnt Hot Cars. And Yes, a Dead Body once found in Alley before our Arrival. LEON.


Scary stuff.  All the towns near me are small.  Nothing as old as Detroit with most no older than the 1840's, but still a good age.


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Sep 12, 2021)

Wow! Amazing finds!

Sent from my E7110 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 12, 2021)

Venor_Thesaurus said:


> Wow! Amazing finds!
> 
> Sent from my E7110 using Tapatalk


I think that HORSESHOE we dug right off the start brought us good luck.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 12, 2021)

Dirty Little Diggers, Ian and Chris are very nice people. UncleBruce straight from the hole! Looking forward to their video. That shot of you and Ian with the probe and Sanborn map is a classic. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 12, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Try digging alone in Detroit Mexican Gang Territory (latin counts, ect) surrounded by burnt down crack houses & burnt Hot Cars. And Yes, a Dead Body once found in Alley before our Arrival. LEON.


I hope you're finding stuff you can retire on,if you make it. I'm digging a mile from the west side in Chicago, when I walk out of the woods,it doesn't matter who it is they pick up their steps really fast.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 12, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I think that HORSESHOE we dug right off the start brought us good luck.
> View attachment 229683


I'm 1 out two when finding a horseshoe.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 12, 2021)

Nice finds!  Always a good day when you're digging local druggist bottles is a good one.  I don't recognize that cough and cold cure either, any idea if it's a particularly hard to find one?  Beautiful marbles too.  And are those two coins you found?


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 13, 2021)

Awesome dig-looks like a great day for sure!


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 13, 2021)

Top notch finds! I like the pharmacy bottles. 

I like the Laxol and Mason jar, the jar has a beautiful color to it! I found a Laxol bottle before, so that's why it caught my eye.


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 13, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice finds!  Always a good day when you're digging local druggist bottles is a good one.  I don't recognize that cough and cold cure either, any idea if it's a particularly hard to find one?  Beautiful marbles too.  And are those two coins you found?


We dug three of the cure and the one pictured was the only one not broken.  I like the embossed town druggist bottles also.  The Q PHARMACY was a first.  No one around here has ever seen this variation.  The little tray the marbles are on is actually a toy china saucer.  We came up with 10 buttons and the two other things are not coins, but some type of poreclain or glass lid insert. I guess those were used inside bottle caps.  Alas no coins.


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 13, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> Top notch finds! I like the pharmacy bottles.
> 
> I like the Laxol and Mason jar, the jar has a beautiful color to it! I found a Laxol bottle before, so that's why it caught my eye.


We dug the Mason jar with its white glass lid still on it. The metal band was corroded off, but I've got several of those to replace it.  I actually was in the hole when we pulled the Laxol out.  It is an impressive bottle for the color alone.


----------



## Csa (Sep 13, 2021)

Very nice finds. Is that mason jar color what they call a “cornflower“ blue. It’s pretty stunning. Does that color in a quart size make it at all rare? 
Great stuff


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 13, 2021)

Csa said:


> Very nice finds. Is that mason jar color what they call a “cornflower“ blue. It’s pretty stunning. Does that color in a quart size make it at all rare?
> Great stuff


Yes I would call it CORNFLOWER BLUE.  It is stunning and I think it may be considered rare.


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 13, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I just haven't dug as I don't like to dig alone.  No beers.  Hopefully going to continue digging.


I got to drool over a Ligonier Brewing Company bottle like yours over the weekend at that stones trace festival I was telling you about man she's a beauty


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 13, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> I got to drool over a Ligonier Brewing Company bottle like yours over the weekend at that stones trace festival I was telling you about man she's a beauty


Amazing finds that fruit jar might be the coolest one Ive seen yet what find!!!


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Dirty Little Diggers, Ian and Chris are very nice people. UncleBruce straight from the hole! Looking forward to their video. That shot of you and Ian with the probe and Sanborn map is a classic.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Kind words.  If anyone would like to see the video RobbyBobby metions here is a link: 
*Little Dirty Diggers on YouTube.*


----------



## GatesMillsGirl (Sep 15, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I went diggin' today with the LITTLE DIRTY DIGGERS Christy Mast and Ian Thudium.  We hit a good little privy and had big fun.
> View attachment 229664
> View attachment 229665
> View attachment 229666
> ...


WOW!


----------



## willong (Sep 15, 2021)

A great dig indeed--and a great series of photos you have posted for our enjoyment!  It is much appreciated. 

I'm guessing it must have been an informal dig though; hence, the absence of silk hat?


----------



## BF109 (Sep 15, 2021)

Big fun indeed!  Looks like you guys had a great time and some great finds, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 15, 2021)

willong said:


> A great dig indeed--and a great series of photos you have posted for our enjoyment!  It is much appreciated.
> 
> I'm guessing it must have been an informal dig though; hence, the absence of silk hat?


I know, I hardly recognized him without the tophat!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## kennybob (Sep 15, 2021)

Wow. Amazing!


----------

